# For Thursday



## ofelles (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 11, 2021)

Love the six feet apart one!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2021)

The Hearing Test... I'm 90% Deaf in my left ear.  Considering it's the side my Wife sits on, I don't catch half the stuff she is saying. Sometimes it comes back and Bites me in the A$$!...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## 912smoker (Nov 12, 2021)

Loved the Sr edition mirror lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2021)

Good ones!
"Trash Day"--that's me for sure.
Gary


----------

